# Elektra MXPC



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

Just wanted to share pictures and maybe get some hints and tips on setting up the grinder, and get alternative solutions for a smaller hopper without paying vast amounts for a new smaller one.

A bit of background on this grinder, I purchased this grinder off a forum member on this forum. I've not used it yet as I'm currently fasting as its Ramadhan so looking to get it cleaned up etc before my first use.

Firstly this is going to be paired with my Gaggia Baby, and we mainly drink lattes and espressos. This machine is huge and has a 1.5 kg hopper. My 7 old describes it as some weapon from call of duty.

This is my first time I've purchased a grinder especially for coffee, so looking to get it set up as best as I can. My Gaggia baby is set up to 9bar etc and have a single and double basket.

So some information on the grinder, it has 75 mm flat burrs, and the power of the machine is 800 watts. 7800 on the shot counter, and been told the burrs are sharp. It was purchased from eBay Italy by the person I purchased it from. It has a doser version and along with a tamp, not sure if any good though.

Is this a stepped or step less version? What mods are worth doing on this? I would usually make 2 drink at any one time, is it worth changing and removing anything of this machine? What can I use instead of this massive hopper?

I have attached pictures of the machine and the burrs.

Please feel free to comment and advise, thanks.




































































I've been informed this machine is actually made by Macap and this is a variant of the Macap MXA or the Macap M7, and is rebadged and refinished by Elektra and sold on.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't use that tamper!


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Any cleaning tips? Not sure if one can tell the burr conditions by photos? I take it that tamp is to make the machine pretty.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Also how would I remove the bottom burr when cleaning up?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From the photos and the light reflecting off the edges of the burr's they are worn and need replacing (try drawing your thumb nail across the edge it should peel a sliver off your nail).

To remove the bottom burr just undo the screws, to remove the lower burr carrier place a piece of dowel /thin wood / chopstick into coffee exit and rotate carrier until it stops against the dowel , then use a socket or box spanner to undo the centre nut. The carrier is keyed to the shaft and needs to be pulled off (DO NOT LEVER IT OFF FROM UNDERNEATH)

It can be pulled off with a simple puller (see sticky grinder maintenance) OR you can sometimes heat it up with hot air gun / hair dryer to expand it and lift it off (with pliers =HOT)

OR you can use 3 long screws same thread as burr holders to jack the carrier off ( NOT preferred method ) as it marks the aluminium underneath and unless done equally can buckle the carrier


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The grinder is based upon a Macap, so you can use Macap parts and burrs. To remove the bottom burr, unscrew and remove the screws completely. Then using a small flat bladed screwdriver you will want to sort of push it beneath the inside edge of the bottom burr and the bottom carrier. Your best bet for cleaning is a small brass wire brush. You can get those from Halfords where they are called sparkplug cleaning brushes. You can also buy coffee specific wire brushes but they tend to be more expensive and often come with steel wire instead of brass. I prefer brass as it is softer and therefore less likely scratch anything.

My Macap/Elektra came in similar condition but they have cleaned up quite nice. I disassembled everything and gave it all a good scrub with the brass wire brush. For good measure I soaked a number of the parts in a reasonably strong solution of Puly Caf dissolved in near boiling water.

As for the hopper. They have a big throat so its very hard to get a smaller hopper but if a professional smaller hopper is a must then @coffeechap is the man to contact. I believe that it takes Fiorenzato hoppers but I am not 100% about that so best go to the expert. Measure the throat with a vernier scale. I picked one up for under a tenner years ago and it is probably my most used handtool. @fede_luppi has a small hopper from coffeechap on his Macap and it looks the business.

Otherwise look for a short piece of acrylic tubing and a small offcut of steel or brass bar to add weight and you are off to the races.

If you need parts Peter at Espresso Underground can help but if they aren't in stock you will be waiting until September as Macap (as does most of Italy) shuts down for the month of August.

Good luck and let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@El carajillo advise on removing bottom burr is far better than mine. Use his idea, I certainly will be.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

@ridland do you use the same grinder? or is it very similer? im sure mines has a 67mm diameter throat.

any advise on best places to source the tubing from and rod?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

This is my Macap MXD with the small hopper from coffeechap. Indeed it looks the business, I am very happy with it


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

itn said:


> @ridland do you use the same grinder? or is it very similer? im sure mines has a 67mm diameter throat.
> 
> any advise on best places to source the tubing from and rod?


I would approach @coffeechap as he really is the best at knowing exactly what works and what doesn't. Both of mine are versions of the Macap MXA. One a sexy chromed Elektra branded and the other a metallic grey Macap/Iberital cobrand. Once I have mine cleaned up and new burrs in, I will be putting them up for sale with out hoppers. That way the eventual owners can decide for themselves if they want a professional hopper, a tube and weight hopper, a 3d printed hopper from @whiteyj or a lens hood hopper.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am trying to source exact fit tubes for the macaps, but getting a 67mm tube is not easy, they come in 64mm which can be packed out.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the same grinder, easy to clean and strip, it is a stepped unit, you can make it stepless buy buying a mod kit, the quickestt way to make itt a single dose unit is to cut the hopper with a dremel just above the shut off slide, this allows you to drop the beans in and close the slide, this will stop the beans popcorning all over the place, need any more help just ask.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

@mremanxx Hi, thanks for that, have you carried out any mods to yours? or have you needed to replace your Burrs? I think im just abit overawed with the size of it?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeh I removed the hopper fill device and fitted a rocker switch on the hopper, makes it easier to operate for single dosing, replaced the burrs as mine felt worn, cut the bean hopper as said, removed a slot from the grind hopper to access the coffee chute with a pastry brush as retention is huge otherwise, oh and threw that stuid tamper away

I have the stepless mod kit but haven't got round to fitting it yet, it's from a Macap grinder which is almost identical but needs slightly more modifying.

Will eventually fit a bean tube to make it look better.

It is a beast and weighs a ton I agree but works well.


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

mremanxx said:


> Yeh I removed the hopper fill device and fitted a rocker switch on the hopper, makes it easier to operate for single dosing, replaced the burrs as mine felt worn, cut the bean hopper as said, removed a slot from the grind hopper to access the coffee chute with a pastry brush as retention is huge otherwise, oh and threw that stuid tamper away
> 
> I have the stepless mod kit but haven't got round to fitting it yet, it's from a Macap grinder which is almost identical but needs slightly more modifying.
> 
> ...


Any chance of any pictures with close ups etc of what you've done please? What you've chopped off etc

And what's the advantage of the stepless mod?

Who did you use for replacement Burrs?


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Why not use the Tamper? Seems to fit fine and is always level?

Thanks,


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

The tube was bought on ebay 100mm long 64mm/58mm diameter. Insulating tape topack out. At some point I might buy a small hopper from coffeechap, as it just looks better. Or maybe just upgrade:act-up:


----------



## kachetkar (Jul 23, 2015)

How long?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

100mm as per there post he made


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

I've just purchased the tube today, here's the link if it helps:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=290947933646&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Here is the taped bottom of the tube.


----------



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

Thats where I bought mine.


----------

